# scary guys pneumatics for haunting dvd



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wanted to make everyone aware of this great dvd just in case you arent already.This dvd is fantastic in explaining how to get started in pneumatic props.I cant say enough about how this dvd really set me on my way with pneumatic prop building. Before i got this i had never done anything at all with air power much less think i could build halloween props.Now there is no stopping me.If you have any interest at all in doing pneumatic props you absolutely must get this dvd.www.scaryguys.com


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a copy of it too. It is a very good introduction to the topic of using pneumatics. It does not give any specific prop instruction but it is very good. I hope to use some of the information soon. I knew nothing about the subject before.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've got it too. All of the information on it is stuff I've gleaned from places here and there, but to have it all in one place, arranged logically, and have them actually showing you how to hook it all up etc. is great. If anyone is intimidated by beginning with pneumatics, this DVD is the way to go for info.


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

They have a special if you order the Electronic controls and the Pneumatic DVD's together. I just ordered both!


----------

